# Blytheville, Arkansas Female Officer Involved Fatal Shooting



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Shoot @ 2:00





B
BLYTHEVILLE, Arkansas --- Body camera footage released Thursday shows the moment a Blytheville police officer opened fire on Marzues Scott the night of April 7. Scott, 35, can be seen in surveillance video arriving at the Dodge convenience store earlier that night and attacking one of the employees. Officer Leann Norman, who had only been on the job for 10 months, arrived at the scene about 20 minutes later and found Scott outside the Deerfield Inn across the street. Upon approaching him, she repeatedly orders him to her patrol car, but he doesn't respond. At one point, he begins approaching her and she starts shouting for him to get back. She then falls to the ground and fires at Scott twice. In the video, Norman says, "He hit me in the face twice. I had no choice." A witness interviewed four days later by police supported Norman's account. "He jumped on her, he got up to her and they went down," Deerfield Inn manager Jeff Sharp can be heard saying in a police interview. "Then he got up and started after her again and that's when she shot him a second time," Sharp said. It's not yet clear how many times Scott was shot, police said, but he was struck at least once. They're waiting for an autopsy and toxicology report to determine if a second bullet hit him. Friday, prosecutors wrapped up their review of the case and decided not to file any criminal charges against Norman. "This is obviously traumatic. It's traumatic for the officer. She's been 10 months on the job, she's done a good job so far," said Blytheville Police Chief Ross Thompson. Thompson said the department's internal investigation is still ongoing, but that Norman will be free to return to her normal duties.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Not sure if a taser would’ve penetrated the sweatshirt he was wearing. I would say good shoot.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

good shoot.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

AB7 said:


> Not sure if a taser would've penetrated the sweatshirt he was wearing. I would say good shoot.


Definitely a factor.

My only issue is how long it took for one of her colleagues to try and offer her any real support. Sure, I did skip through a bit, but only at about minute 13 did anyone really take the time to check on her, I mean, CHECK ON HER, not just do a superficial, "Hey, you OK?" thing.

God Bless her, I hope she comes through this alright on every level. Scary shit.


----------

